# Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBSD 9.



## shaunsingh14 (May 27, 2012)

I'm sure that there are many threads like this one, however sifting through the old threads on this issue hasn't helped me out one bit. 

I recently installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE on my old netbook, so I can finally make use of it. After about two hours of installation and whatnot, I got X11, GNOME, etc. up and running. I followed the steps on the FreeBSD handbook to install Adobe Flash 11 on it. However, it's one of those issues where the documentation doesn't help much and the user is forced to run for help on the forums/BBS. 

Here's what I've done: 

Installed Firefox using pkg_add
Installed www/linux_base-f10 and www/nspluginwrapper from ports
Ran `# kldload linux` and appended 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf
Installed www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 from ports
Created the symlink that was dictated in the handbook.
Ran `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`
Entered about:plugins on address bar in Firefox, but there was no mention.
Got pissed off, so I left the room before I broke my netbook.

Anyone got any idea where I went wrong?

`nspluginwrapper -l` returns no results.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2012)

Update your firefox, 9.0 is old. Current version is 12.0.


----------



## akregator (May 29, 2012)

Did you mount linproc with the linprocfs module loaded?


----------



## shaunsingh14 (May 30, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Update your firefox, 9.0 is old. Current version is 12.0.



*pkg_add -r firefox* gave me Firefox 9.0.1. Are the mirrors outdated? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## shaunsingh14 (May 30, 2012)

akregator said:
			
		

> Did you mount linproc with the linprocfs module loaded?



Yeah, I appended it to /etc/fstab. Once I rebooted, I checked to see if Flash would load on Firefox. It didn't but strangely, it loaded on Opera.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2012)

shaunsingh14 said:
			
		

> *pkg_add -r firefox* gave me Firefox 9.0.1. Are the mirrors outdated? Or am I missing something here?



Yes, you're installing the -RELEASE packages. They are _never_ updated.

Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/

And update your ports tree with portsnap(8).


----------



## Null00 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

After following the FreeBSD Handbook guide for Adobe Flash with Firefox here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/des ... wsers.html and failing several times. These are the steps i did to have Flash 11,2,202,327 work on FreeBSD 9.2 with Firefox 25: 

Step1: create a browser plugin directory (if it doesn't already exist)  
	
	



```
mkdir /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
```
Step2: install Firefox  
	
	



```
pkg install firefox
```
 or 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r firefox
```
Step3: load linux kernel (without this building linux-f10-flashplugin11 or linux_base-f10 would not work as its a dependency) 
	
	



```
kldload linux
```
Step4: load linux kernel every reboot - add the following line in /boot/loader.conf file: (if the linux kernel is not loaded flash videos will crash Firefox even on a partial installation)  
	
	



```
linux_enable="yes"
```
Step5: build the following ports with: `make install clean` in each directory below:

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin11/
cd /usr/ports/www/swfdec-plugin
cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/
```
Step6:  
	
	



```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```
Step7:  
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```
   or 
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -u
```
Step8:  
	
	



```
cp /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
```
Step9: start / restart Firefox 
Step10: test flash - check aboutlugins to make sure the plugin is loaded and then go to a flash site like Youtube.

Notes: Adobe has test pages for flash but they were giving unstable results: 
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ - Never worked even after a Youtube flash video loaded.
http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ - Always works after first FreeBSD Handbook Browser installation attempt but flash was still broken.

I hope someone to find this useful in some respect, give me a shout out if it helped you at all, this was driving me crazy the last few days. 

Thanks, 
Null


----------



## anarchy (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

*D*ear @null,

*Y*es, it helps me to save time; just consider teo minor changes

 With FreeBSD 9.2 and *F*irefox 26.0 steps 1 and 8 are not necessary
 Maybe a useful note for step 7: it is not stated it has to be performed as user and not as root.


----------



## quantispeed (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

Hey guys,

I'm glad to see someone made Flash to work on an up-to-date installation, but somehow I can't get it to work by any means  I'm new to FreeBSD, but am quite experienced with various Linux distributions. I'm running FreeBSD 9.2 (i386 version) in VirtualBox 4.1.12 on an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS host. This way I'd like to check if FreeBSD could replace my Linux installation.

My problem is this: I have tried to install Flash according to the FreeBSD handbook and to the steps written here, both with no luck. The first thing that makes me wonder is that the directory /usr/local/lib/npapi does not exist after installing all the ports or packages. But I guess that should not be a problem as long as I set the symlink to libflashplayer.so (which is in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin) correctly. After completing the last steps of the setup, I can start Firefox and "about:plugins" shows that the plugin is found, but Flash sites do not work. This is the output of "about:plugins":


```
File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Path: /usr/home/carsten/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Version: 
State: Enabled
Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
```

When I start Firefox from a terminal, I get to see following error when I try to visit a Flash site:

```
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() wait for reply: Connection closed
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** WARNING:(/wrkdirs/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.4.4/src/npw-wrapper.c:2150):invoke_NPP_Destroy: assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
```

The mentioned directory and file does not exist, and /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work does not exist either. I get the same error when trying to use Flash in Chromium.

Does anyone have a clue what could be the problem here?
Thanks in advance!

Carsten


----------



## quantispeed (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

Hey,
I just wanted to let you know that I solved my problem, but I don't think this solution fits to many cases... but never mind.
I'm using FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and Firefox 26.

The first step is to install Adobe Flash from the ports exactly like the FreeBSD handbook describes. You can skip this part of the description, because the directory /usr/local/lib/npapi doesn't exist anyway:

```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so \
  /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/
```
If, like in my case, Flash does not work, although the "aboutlugins"-page of Firefox shows that the plugin is installed, a downgrade of Flash can do the trick. This might be a potential security issue, so use at your own risk!

Older versions of Flash can be found at http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
The "newest old" version of Flash for Linux is 10.3.183.90 and can be downloaded here.

Unzip the archive and copy the file fp_10.3.183.90_archive/10_3_r183_90/libflashplayer.so from the archive to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin/ (you should create a backup of the original libflashplayer.so).

After that, simply run 
	
	



```
nspluginwrapper -v -a -u
```
Now, Firefox should show in its "aboutlugins"-page that you have Flash 10.3 r183 running. And in my case, Flash sites now work  :h 


Regards
Carsten


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

Please don't run old versions of Flash, they have known exploits.  The newest version of Flash working in Firefox here on FreeBSD 10-STABLE.

```
% pkg info -ix firefox flash
firefox-26.0,1
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.335
```


----------



## quantispeed (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

Of course you are right, but Flash needs a processor with SSE2-support since version 11.2 for linux. And since my processor only supports SSE (Athlon XP 2600+), I don't have another choice but use an old version of flash 

Regards


----------



## gentoobob (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Flash 11 not recognized on Firefox 9.0.1 in FreeBS*

I had an issue with installing it per the Handbook as well.  But resolved it by finding the correct path to the flash player.  Below is the correct path for any newbies that are having trouble.  Flash 11 works fine.  

`ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins`


----------

